# Tom Hardy's massive traps!



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

I was watching the movie warrior a few days pack and couldn't help but notice how freaking huge Tom Hardy's trapezius' (traps) were,

I've heard reasons ranging from 'he's hunching forward a bit' to 'he must have good genetics' but still...

FrEaKy!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never really been bothered about traps but just recently got this mad determination to get massive traps What's the best workout for them


----------



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

I found this website dedicated to building big Traps: http://trapworkouts.org/ hope it works!


----------



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm trying to post a link to a website dedicated to building big traps but it won't let me


----------



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

type in 'trap workouts org'

Hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

PureFitness said:


> I'm trying to post a link to a website dedicated to building big traps but it won't let me


fck the website bro talk to me lol


----------



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

lol

edit: Just noticed your pics , lol fck Tom Hardy's traps look at yours!


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

He does have largish traps as in not proportionate to his physique, he does also have his arms hunched forward a lot in the movie with his traps popped up. I wouldn't say good genetics, well at least not any that have been capitalised on as he's not in proportion and has a very obvious slope to one side(could be just one shoulder lower, but maybe curved spine), not unusual though, however, it does clearly show up on him.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

vetran said:


> fck the website bro talk to me lol


Is that u in ya avi mate I'd dye for traps like that what's the tip lol any good workouts u recomend


----------



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

Also I just seen a pic of him with his top off in production for the dark knight rises, he suffers from a severe case of bacne... I guess he's on the juice!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ricky12345 said:


> Is that u in ya avi mate I'd dye for traps like that what's the tip lol any good workouts u recomend


i think its kind of genetic mate ,all i do is incline seated pulley rows, my biceps do not respond at all,but the bits help a lot that is the first place that they respond to


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah not bad


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

PureFitness said:


> I was watching the movie warrior a few days pack and couldn't help but notice how freaking huge Tom Hardy's trapezius' (traps) were,
> 
> I've heard reasons ranging from 'he's hunching forward a bit' to 'he must have good genetics' but still...
> 
> FrEaKy!


Reason is he's a poncey film star who have the best dietrition people and personal trainers on tap 24/7 for months on end leading to a role they want a hench mofo for!

You and me that translates to work like fcuk


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 12, 2012)

rack deads and regular deads will build traps more than anything...look at ifbb pro johnny jackson who's also a competitive powerlifter...he doesn't really even train traps ...just heavy deads


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I think truely Effective traps training encompasses a few exercises deads, clean and snatch, and variation on shrugs will produce great results


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Ive got pretty good traps, considering I dont ever work em:



and I aint really trying to flex my traps

That being said (about me not training them) I always deadlift & I think that hits them alot (or they way I do them does). But id also say its genetics mate


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah tom hardy looks like he rounds his shoulders forwards a lot in certain camera angles in that film.. not a good look in my opinion!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Raeno said:


> Ive got pretty good traps, considering I dont ever work em:
> 
> View attachment 91891
> 
> ...


Great traps mate, terrible rug tho :whistling:


----------



## patriot66 (Jun 25, 2011)

would love to have big traps,i shrug 2 times a week and deadlift 1once a week but the fxxkers just refuse to grow,well fast enough for me,its deffo a genetic thing as i hardly do and bicept work and they grow like weeds.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep yep


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Look at his back, he's on gear


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No idea who this guy is but I reckon he is on gear.

Big traps are a giveaway I reckon. Read somewhere that there are more androgen receptors in the traps than anywhere else in the body, not too sure if it is true but gearheads usually have big traps.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's obvious he went on a bit of gear to play Bane, he went from 74kg to 90kg in a short space of time. But so what???

I think trap are mainly person related, I do gear, shrug with the 70kg db's yet don't have big traps. I know others who have necks like bulls yet never shrug


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Used to hate it when people say its genetics. but it's true IMO. Even when I was really skinny as a kid my traps were always quite noticeable. And now there the only muscle really "see" growing.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Great traps mate, terrible rug tho :whistling:


Rug went last nite:

 



Huntingground said:


> No idea who this guy is but I reckon he is on gear.
> 
> Big traps are a giveaway I reckon. Read somewhere that there are more androgen receptors in the traps than anywhere else in the body, not too sure if it is true but gearheads usually have big traps.


Im not on gear :innocent: (but you could probably tell that from my pics)


----------



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

JammyGit said:


> Look at his back, he's on gear


Severe case of bacne


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 12, 2012)

JammyGit said:


> Look at his back, he's on gear


those aren't massive traps either...not even above average for heavy lifters...


----------



## PureFitness (Aug 16, 2012)

type in 'warrior tom hardy traps' he was 30 pounds of muscle lighter than that pic so his traps were more noticable!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> No idea who this guy is but I reckon he is on gear.
> 
> Big traps are a giveaway I reckon. Read somewhere that there are more androgen receptors in the traps than anywhere else in the body, not too sure if it is true but gearheads usually have big traps.


yep is true about there being more androgen receptors in the trap muscles in men... traps should always be one of the easiest muscles to develop because of that on or off gear, but the shape of a persons ribcage and clavicles will determine how big they can get.

Bacne is a good indicator of AAS, but not necessarily so... I've suffered acne since I was 14 (now 38) and its no longer an issue on my face apart from the odd breakout but still have a degree of bacne and have never juiced. Is not that far off what Hardy has in those pics.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My traps always feel sore and swollen almost on any gear.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

want big traps? deadlift.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

He had decent sized traps in the film bronson from 2008, so maybe he isn't on the juice after all.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> yep is true about there being more androgen receptors in the trap muscles in men... traps should always be one of the easiest muscles to develop because of that on or off gear, but the shape of a persons ribcage and clavicles will determine how big they can get.
> 
> Bacne is a good indicator of AAS, but not necessarily so... I've suffered acne since I was 14 (now 38) and its no longer an issue on my face apart from the odd breakout but still have a degree of bacne and have never juiced. Is not that far off what Hardy has in those pics.


I sometimes get spots on my back. It's fine now as i'm eating clean but when I eat just crap the back and face get bad. I recall Hardy saying in a few interviews when he has to play roles that demand increase in weight his diet consists a lot of crap food.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Reason is he's a poncey film star who have the best dietrition people and personal trainers on tap 24/7 for months on end leading to a role they want a hench mofo for!
> 
> You and me that translates to work like fcuk


I actually watched a bit of behind the scenes footage for worrier. Tom had a whole team cooking, making sure he hate, training him, a group off mms fighters teaching him too, he said he hated the eating every 3 hours. He shouldn't have listened to the bioscience lmao


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

James s said:


> I sometimes get spots on my back. It's fine now as i'm eating clean but when I eat just crap the back and face get bad. I recall Hardy saying in a few interviews when he has to play roles that demand increase in weight his diet consists a lot of crap food.


Apparently in prep for this film all he ate was chicken and rice.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

They look like implants to me ! I can see a scare in the centre of his neck WFS ! :whistling:

Traps do look good on allot of guys but, im looking for a squarer look rather than a rounded shoulder profile, suppose thats where delts give a bit of width...


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

GShock said:


> They look like implants to me ! I can see a scare in the centre of his neck WFS ! :whistling:


Pretty sure that's part of the Bane character makeup!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> Pretty sure that's part of the Bane character makeup!


No sorry, I though he had been to.....never mind lol we are not on the same Wavelength


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

My Traps are growing at a rapid rate on the gear, like more than anything else.

I deadlift but on a seperate day I'll do some shrugs with Barbell, dumbbell and some upright rows

Really improving.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i do shrugs with barbell and dumbell and deadlifts works for me and it helps having a shorter than average neck makes them stand out more


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wavelength said:


> Pretty sure that's part of the Bane character makeup!


WHHHoooooosssshhhh that was the sound of the joke going right over your head lol


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

I think he almost let it slip in an interview recently that he was on gear but changed the convo quickly on realising what he said. Gear or not still managed to get himself in to top condition.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe he built them up by continually pulling his pants up? looks like he needs to do it again in that pic?


----------

